# HDD device changed oddly. is it normal?



## varnie (Nov 25, 2009)

Good day.

Just a little question about slices/partitions. 

A few days ago i've been using FreeBSD 7.2 Release and my /etc/fstab looked approximately like:

```
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/ad16s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/ad16s1a		/		ufs	rw		1	1
[B]/dev/ad16s2d		/foo		ufs	rw		2 2[/B]
/dev/ad16s1e		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad16s1f		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad16s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
proc			/proc		procfs	rw		0	0
```
.
Tomorrow i've tried sysinstall-->fdisk and it showed me:

```
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/ad16s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/ad16s1a		/		ufs	rw		1	1
[B]/dev/ufsid/4a47b9de1730863bd		/foo		ufs	rw		2 2[/B]
/dev/ad16s1e		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad16s1f		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad16s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
proc			/proc		procfs	rw		0	0
```
When i tried to delete all partitions except that marked with bold font a computer produced a "beep" signals and i had to reboot. i've managed it to work finally but after several unsuccessful tries and reboots only.

now i have FreeBSD 8.0 Release, everything is fine, i suppose hardware is healthy, and that partition looks like:

```
[B]/dev/ufsid/4a47b9de1730863bd		/foo		ufs	rw		2 2[/B]
```

is it OK? Could someone please shed some light on this?


----------



## varnie (Dec 7, 2009)

bump! any help please?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

It's using a GEOM label. See glabel(8), perfectly normal.


----------



## varnie (Dec 7, 2009)

thank you. i am exploring now how to change it back to

```
/dev/ad16s2d
```

is this possible?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, just edit /etc/fstab.


----------



## varnie (Dec 7, 2009)

my problem is that on this moment i have no /dev/ad16s2d (as it been earlier as described above)
ls -la /dev |grep ad16

```
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0,  98 Dec  7 15:46 ad16
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0,  99 Dec  7 15:46 ad16s1
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0, 101 Dec  7 20:46 ad16s1a
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0, 102 Dec  7 20:46 ad16s1b
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0, 103 Dec  7 20:46 ad16s1d
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0, 104 Dec  7 20:46 ad16s1e
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0, 105 Dec  7 20:46 ad16s1f
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0, 100 Dec  7 15:46 ad16s2
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel           12 Dec  7 20:46 dumpdev -> /dev/ad16s1b
```
instead of /dev/ad16sd2 i have 
ls -la /dev/ufsid

```
total 1
dr-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel          512 Dec  7 15:46 .
dr-xr-xr-x  7 root  wheel          512 Dec  7 20:46 ..
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 127 Dec  7 17:02 4a47b9de1730863b
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 130 Dec  7 17:02 4a47b9de1730863bd
```
i tried to give another label to this device using glabel but failed. if i'll find a way to return my device name back, i'll update appropriately /etc/fstab as you suggested.

ps: btw, it seems smth wrong with CMD tag. it shows no output after being added.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 7, 2009)

varnie said:
			
		

> it seems smth wrong with CMD tag. it shows no output after being added.



http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816

The `tag needs a qualifier ([FILE]#, $ ' '[/FILE]).`


----------



## phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

Labels are removed from /dev once another label is used.

Hence, /dev/ad16s2d will disappear once /etc/fstab is read and the /dev/ufs/<ufsid> label is used.  The kernel will only keep 1 label active per object.

You should be able to edit /etc/fstab to use the /dev/ad16s2d node, and reboot to make it active.


----------



## varnie (Dec 7, 2009)

*phoenix*, *SirDice* thank you guys! i finally solved my issue.
*DutchDaemon* i see now, i'll be more careful in future.

one more question out of curiosity: how did that device labels change occur at all? i didn't perform anything special (or i am unaware of smth which could cause that in the past).


----------



## phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

It's added functionality in glabel.  With the release of 7.2 (I think), all UFS filesystems got their own unique ufsid.  Sometimes, glabel will pick this over the device node.


----------

